# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: کمک در طراحی بانک

## jafariworld

سلام
من تازه عضو سایت شدم . امیدوارم بتونم برای سایرین مفید باشم همانگونه که من هم از سایر دوستان بهترین بهره را می برم.
سوال من اینه که بانک اطلاعاتی (مهم نیست به چه زبانی) یه برنامه مثل ویدیو کلوپ، کتابخانه یا امثال اون رو چجوری طراحی می کنید؟
 منظورم اینه که مثلاً یه بانک داریم برای ویدیو کلوپ که تو اون یه جدول مثل User شامل تمامی اطلاعات یک عضو  مثل نام فامیل تلفن تاریخ عضویت و ... وجود داره. حالا برای اطلاعات هر شخص مثلاً اینکه کی  چه فیلمی برده کی برگردونده چقدر بدهکاره  و ...  یک جدول جدا طراحی می شه یا نه همه اونا تو یک جدول ریخته میشه که توسط شماره عضویت که غیرتکراری هست فیلتر میشه؟ هر توضیحی در این باره دارید بی زحمت بهم بگید. ممنون

----------

